# Bird of color



## Adventuringtheoutdoors (Jan 22, 2016)

I captured this bird while at a resort in Okinawa, Japan.

No edit, RAW.

Christopher Warden


----------



## wvdawg (Jan 22, 2016)

Beautiful soft colors and fantastic detail.  Excellent capture of that pretty bird!


----------



## carver (Jan 22, 2016)

very nice capture


----------

